# FDS Switch normal, sport, comfort



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hello

i found and actived many settings for the dynamic switch, sport,normal,comfort,eco, but i dont have the switch.
if its possible to put the switch in, and make the connection to the icm modul with the two cables?

have someone try this? I dont have on my F25 this switch.

thanks, chris


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

chris88 said:


> Hello
> 
> i found and actived many settings for the dynamic switch, sport,normal,comfort,eco, but i dont have the switch.
> if its possible to put the switch in, and make the connection to the icm modul with the two cables?
> ...


Chris.

I unfortunately do not know much about hardware modifications, but do you care to share the settings you found? That could help others make future findings.

JEG23


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

You can buy the hardware and retrofit, add VO to active it


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

the hardware (switch) i have it. with VO have to add?


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

chris88 said:


> the hardware (switch) i have it. with VO have to add?


try 223


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> try 223


223 is EDC:

S223A Electronic Damper Control (EDC)

Which is needed for COMFORT+ Mode, but I do not think this is the Option Code for plain DEC functionality (ECO PRO, COMFORT, SPORT, and SPORT+)

I am not sure what the Option Code for just DEC, but maybe try 224:

S224A Driving dynamic control


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

with S224 i received the error: not found in the FA, if i calc the VO.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chris88 said:


> with S224 i received the error: not found in the FA, if i calc the VO.


I was afraid of that. In my 2011 F10 M-Sport, it is part of Adaptive Drive, so it does not have standalone option code. I also looked at some VIN's for new cars with DEC, and I do not see a Stand Alone Option Code for just DEC, so I do not know.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

no VO needed, just change 2 parameters, in Module ICM, make "2TB" aktiv and "205" nicht aktiv


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> no VO needed, just change 2 parameters, in Module ICM, make "2TB" aktiv and "205" nicht aktiv


Why activate 2TB SAT? My car has DEC Switch with regular 205 transmission?


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why activate 2TB SAT? My car has DEC Switch with regular 205 transmission?


F20 116&118 has DEC Switch with regular 205 transmission, only 118 sport line with VO 7AC has sport plus, none of these has a VO for DEC switch, I think it's really complex
some guys in china add the DEC switch to their 2011 520(.etc) and FDL code what I said in previous reply to make the switch enable


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> F20 116&118 has DEC Switch with regular 205 transmission, only 118 sport line with VO 7AC has sport plus, none of these has a VO for DEC switch, I think it's really complex
> some guys in china add the DEC switch to their 2011 520(.etc) and FDL code what I said in previous reply to make the switch enable


Interesting. I agree it is complex. Still though, there must be a better way to enable (code) DEC than replacing 205 with 2TB if you only have 205. :dunno:


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks for you answer.
Other question. If there any risk, if i disconnect the connector from the icm? because, the two cable are missing for the dec switch.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi
Now, i have installed the new switch and make the wire to the icm. After that, i have to code 2TB otherwise, it dosnt workt. Now, i have Comfort, Sport und Sport+, but i dont have eco pro.

thanks at all, Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chris88 said:


> Hi
> Now, i have installed the new switch and make the wire to the icm. After that, i have to code 2TB otherwise, it dosnt workt. Now, i have Comfort, Sport und Sport+, but i dont have eco pro.
> 
> thanks at all, Chris


But doesn't Sport / Sport+ require additional hardware to actually change the driving characteristics?


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

i dont now.
on my quick test drive, i feel the accelerator is sensitiv, and the steering is stronger. if i choose the sport, it show also in the cic for configure the sport settings, also shows in the kombi the "sport" next to D.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

i have into ICM change the 3000 Daten->Funktion-> IcmKod_B_ECONOMIC to verbaut, and now i choose eco-pro with the switch, and the display into Kombo change also. Only the crosses to config the Economic into CIC dosnt work.


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi

Something strange. I have recode the icm, after that, the sport+ in the combo is this not any more show. i can choose with the switch sport+ and its show on cic, but not in the combo. i have also recode the icm and the combo, but also not show ( only eco,comfort,sport)

thanks, chris


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

chris88 said:


> Hi
> 
> Something strange. I have recode the icm, after that, the sport+ in the combo is this not any more show. i can choose with the switch sport+ and its show on cic, but not in the combo. i have also recode the icm and the combo, but also not show ( only eco,comfort,sport)
> 
> thanks, chris


add 7AC into the VO and CODE modules ICM and Kombi


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

it dosnt accept 7AC, but i have code the kombi again with FA incl. 2TB, and now i have the sport+ again.


----------



## lair12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can just do coding to add an ECO mode to my 2012 X3 F25 m-sport? I just have normal, sport and sport+ right now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lair12 said:


> Does anyone know if I can just do coding to add an ECO mode to my 2012 X3 F25 m-sport? I just have normal, sport and sport+ right now.


You started a Thread on this already:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=676193&highlight=

And I responded their referring you to this Thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=642231

All that is left is to try and code it and see what you get.


----------



## shivpt (Feb 14, 2013)

*Part no for Switch*

What's part no for hardware switch?


----------



## avideditoe (Sep 7, 2012)

i have 2011.03 f10 528i 6cylinder model
wiring icm with dec switch
after fdl coding. 2tb verbaut /* 205 verbaut*. normal-sport-sport plus working

i have small question.
must be 205 nicht_verbaut?


----------



## chris88 (Apr 11, 2006)

yes. you have 205 set to nicht_verbaut, this is the normal automatic.


----------



## avideditoe (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks chris88


----------



## JonathanArcher (Mar 22, 2010)

Shawn-- on my F25 I have the EDC switch already for Eco, comfort and sport... But it will not allow me to configure the sport settings--- chassis and power train, power train only or chassis only. 

However, In sport mode-- the steering tightens up, the chassis stiffens, and the gears rev higher.
So I'm sure I have some sort of adaptive control just not the m kind...


Do wee know if the is a way to enable sport and sport + on mine so that I can customize the sport setting? I really only like to change the chassis setting so it's firmer driving style but I don't need the higher held revs. 

Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JonathanArcher said:


> Shawn-- on my F25 I have the EDC switch already for Eco, comfort and sport... But it will not allow me to configure the sport settings--- chassis and power train, power train only or chassis only.
> 
> However, In sport mode-- the steering tightens up, the chassis stiffens, and the gears rev higher.
> So I'm sure I have some sort of adaptive control just not the m kind...
> ...


Sorry, but I really do not know. My car came with Sport+, so I have never looked into adding it.


----------

